# Flint, Michigan Snow Thread



## lawnranger2005 (Feb 8, 2008)

figured id try and start a local weather thread thanks guys in the chicago ill thread your storms usually come up this way. Maybe some snow on the way tonight , friday , sunday


----------



## E.L.I.T.E.lawn (Jul 24, 2005)

*Plow*

Are you looking for another snow plow? I have a 88 chevy 1/2 ton, with a 7 1/2 - 8 foot Western Unimount plow, it also has a Snow Ex hitch mount salt spreader on it. I'm asking $3000.00 for it. Just had $750 worth of work done on it, very lit surface rust, oh it also has a electric trailer brake hook up too. Im selling it to buy a plow for my 05 Dodge Ram 2500


----------



## lawnranger2005 (Feb 8, 2008)

*selling 1989 chevy 2500*

any one wanna buy a 89 silverado 4x4 2500 extended cab never had a plow on it 2000 $$ best offer 5.7 needs power steering pump newer bed and rust proof cab corners


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

You have any pics of it?


----------



## lawnranger2005 (Feb 8, 2008)

well 3" or so today


----------



## lawnranger2005 (Feb 8, 2008)

maybe another 3" today


----------

